# 14' V-Hull Starcraft



## Bassaholic (Jan 12, 2011)

Just wanna say hey to everyone and thanks for takeing the time to stop by. Im John Im 26 and from Brandon Florida. Im gonna be modifying the boat I got from my grandfather years ago.Any hints or tips will be are welcomed and appreciated. Ill be putting in the floor and front deck this weekend so come back and take a look.


----------



## Bassaholic (Jan 12, 2011)

Looking to re-paint the outside, bottom, and inside of boat. Any suggestions on types of paint to use? Was also wondering if anyone uses a clear coat on their boats? What would be the best primer to use? Any feedback is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi, John. Welcome aboard.

Nice project. Being a gift from Grandpa, that makes it extra special. Be sure to check out the 
mod threads. Lots of great ideas in there too. https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=3156


----------



## PartsMan (Jan 12, 2011)

Hang on to that one. Those are solid boats and it has history for you.
I hated to sell mine.


----------



## Bassaholic (Jan 12, 2011)

Ive looked at almost all of them but its almost to much to soak up at once. Besides everybody has their own ways of doing things. I have a basic idea of what I want and everybody on here seems to know their stuff pretty good so I figured I would post my work and take any help I can get in the process. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Bassaholic (Jan 12, 2011)

PartsMan said:


> Hang on to that one. Those are solid boats and it has history for you.
> I hated to sell mine.



Yeah alot of history for me with this boat. My grandfather would take me fishing when I was a kid. When he died it was what he left to me. So dont worry this boat will never be sold only improved. Thanks for the post


----------



## Bassaholic (Jan 12, 2011)

So ive read that using pressure treated wood is a big no no on aluminum boats. Any special reason?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 12, 2011)

The copper used to treat the wood reacts with the aluminum and will cause pitting of the aluminum.


----------



## Bassaholic (Jan 12, 2011)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> The copper used to treat the wood reacts with the aluminum and will cause pitting of the aluminum.




Ok thanks, thats good to know. Thanks for the post


----------



## DuraCraft (Jan 12, 2011)

Bass, let me encourage you - you have a very special boat there, and very worthy of improvements you can make on it. You will have many more years of good use from that one! Keep researching, do your homework on it, and have a go! Also, keep us posted with photos...

Oh, and how much did that critter weigh in your avatar? Nice Florida bass there!


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 13, 2011)

Bassaholic said:


> Ive looked at almost all of them but its almost to much to soak up at once. Besides everybody has their own ways of doing things. I have a basic idea of what I want and *everybody on here seems to know their stuff pretty good* so I figured I would post my work and take any help I can get in the process. Thanks for the post.



I've seen a lot of great mods here, but I'm not very handy with wood working. Fortunately, my tin came with a flat floor and open deck. Also, since I like to fish bare foot sometimes, the carpet under foot is nice.


----------



## Bassaholic (Jan 14, 2011)

DuraCraft said:


> Bass, let me encourage you - you have a very special boat there, and very worthy of improvements you can make on it. You will have many more years of good use from that one! Keep researching, do your homework on it, and have a go! Also, keep us posted with photos...
> 
> Oh, and how much did that critter weigh in your avatar? Nice Florida bass there!



Wish I knew. Didnt have the scale on the boat that day.


----------



## Bassaholic (Jan 14, 2011)

Well heading to Lowes tomorrow to get my plywood for the floor and the deck, and fishing Sunday on the river. Hope to send pics of the boat starting to be decked and bass off the river.


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Jan 15, 2011)

Your lucky your in florida where it is much warmer. Im sick of the freezing temperatures and not ability to fish.


----------



## Bassaholic (Jan 16, 2011)

MDFisherman57 said:


> Your lucky your in florida where it is much warmer. Im sick of the freezing temperatures and not ability to fish.




Its 70 degrees out today, gotta love it. Thanks for the post


----------



## HOUSE (Jan 16, 2011)

MDFisherman57 said:


> Your lucky your in florida where it is much warmer. Im sick of the freezing temperatures and not ability to fish.


I was thinking the same thing, lol. You Florida boys don't get cabin fever down there do you?


Good luck with the build. I just recently started mine. I had bought a 4x8' piece of pressure treated plywood before I found this forum. I took it back for a non-PT slab and some spar urethane. What are you going to paint the inside of your boat with?


----------



## Bassaholic (Jan 16, 2011)

HOUSE said:


> MDFisherman57 said:
> 
> 
> > Your lucky your in florida where it is much warmer. Im sick of the freezing temperatures and not ability to fish.
> ...



Im gonna prime the whole boat with zinc chromate and then paint the inside and out with Duralux green paint, and im gonna stencil and camo the outside except for the botom and camo the inside.


----------



## Bassaholic (Jan 16, 2011)

Didnt get much done this weekend to the boat. Bought the plywood and finished the ribs for the floor. On a lighter note we put 10 Largemouths in the boat today on the river.


----------



## Bassaholic (Jan 17, 2011)

I found a place for decent stencils for free, just have to cut them out yourself which is very time consuming. Does anybody have any suggestions on where to get good stencils for camo? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Bassaholic (Jan 18, 2011)

Well got some pics of the boat to share, but im unable to upload on my forum. Any suggestions why?


----------



## LonLB (Jan 18, 2011)

They need to be resized most likely.

download this
https://fast-image-resizer.software.en.softonic.com/download?gclid=CPDTu-bIxKYCFYa7KgodtnQVHw

When you are done, click on my pictures on your computer. Then bring the resizer up. It will be a small window. Drag pictures from "my pictures" to the resizing window....It will resize for you, and save them back to "my pictures"....

Then you can upload them.

It's quick and easy, and a quick download.


----------



## Bassaholic (Feb 1, 2011)

Alright, well I got everything decked and ready to be removed and clear coated. Any suggestions on which type of clear coat to use? Take a look and let me know what ya think so far. Found a 15hp yamaha for 600. Wait till you see this motor if I get it in time, talk about a steal.


----------



## Bassaholic (Feb 1, 2011)

Check out this motor for $600. Guy says starts first pull with low hours. Its a 15hp Yamaha. Any input?


----------



## LonLB (Feb 1, 2011)

If it runs good, then it's a good deal. If it doesn't I wouldn't pay that much for it. But prices can vary from region to region.


The boat is looking GOOD! I like the floor/deck setup, and how it doesn't run all the way to the top


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice looking boat man. Helmsman Spar Urethane will do the trick on your decks. Three good coats (edges will likely be getting six that way) and you'll be water tight.


----------



## Bassaholic (Feb 1, 2011)

LonLB said:


> If it runs good, then it's a good deal. If it doesn't I wouldn't pay that much for it. But prices can vary from region to region.
> 
> 
> The boat is looking GOOD! I like the floor/deck setup, and how it doesn't run all the way to the top


 
I figured I keep it seat level. A little to unstable to put up all the way for me. Thanks for the post.


----------



## .:Crosby:. (Feb 1, 2011)

You probly shouldn't buy that motor, I heard its blown..the water pump is shot..all kinds of bad stuff...
Just kidding, I just seen that same one on craigslist. If I didn't live 2 hours away I would go pick it up.


----------



## FishyItch (Feb 1, 2011)

I like your floor plan. It's very simple and it seems like less is more with a small boat. I have a 14' V that I'm going to be starting on in the spring and I was thinking about doing something almost exactly like your floor plan. I am also worried about sacrificing stability but would like some sort of raised deck, sort of like what you have in that front portion.

I'm going to be keeping a very close eye on your build, and I'm waiting to hear about how stable it is and whatnot. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Bassaholic (Feb 1, 2011)

.:Crosby:. said:


> You probly shouldn't buy that motor, I heard its blown..the water pump is shot..all kinds of bad stuff...
> Just kidding, I just seen that same one on craigslist. If I didn't live 2 hours away I would go pick it up.



LOL man you made my stomach drop. I gotta wait till the 8th to have the money up, so fingers are crossed its still there when im ready.


----------



## Bassaholic (Feb 1, 2011)

FishyItch said:


> I like your floor plan. It's very simple and it seems like less is more with a small boat. I have a 14' V that I'm going to be starting on in the spring and I was thinking about doing something almost exactly like your floor plan. I am also worried about sacrificing stability but would like some sort of raised deck, sort of like what you have in that front portion.
> 
> I'm going to be keeping a very close eye on your build, and I'm waiting to hear about how stable it is and whatnot.
> 
> Keep up the good work!



Ill be sure to post plenty of frame pics when im done. Still gotta long way. But thanks for the interest.


----------



## Oldgeek (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice job on the boat. I really envy you guys in Florida, as even here the weather is cold and windy. I've got a shed full of supplies but it is too cold to work on the boat and trailer. Lots of good info on this site. I was originally planning to put my decking to the top of the boat but after reading on here, I'll do mine pretty much like you are doing.


----------



## Bassaholic (Feb 2, 2011)

Oldgeek said:


> Nice job on the boat. I really envy you guys in Florida, as even here the weather is cold and windy. I've got a shed full of supplies but it is too cold to work on the boat and trailer. Lots of good info on this site. I was originally planning to put my decking to the top of the boat but after reading on here, I'll do mine pretty much like you are doing.



Yeah I honestly spent weeks looking at all the mods on here trying to find out as much as i could before i even started. And yes we are lucky down here when it comes to weather. I lived in Ga. for almost 4 years and even the cold there was to much for my bones. Its t-shirts and flip flops weather right now. Thanks for the post.

Ill def. post pics when i put it in the water for the first time and see and show how stable it is.


----------



## Bassaholic (Feb 3, 2011)

Just got done with the pole holders/storage.


----------



## atuck593 (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice Job on the build...I have the exact same boat! Mine however, is a faded pea green and needs a new paint job as soon as the weather up north here breaks. I really like the floor plan...thats what I have come up with after looking at other mods over the past few months. I have a few questions though...1 what HP motor do you currently have on it, not the new 15hp you bought. Adding the floor and decks is a weight concern for pushing my two brothers and myself with a little 9.5 evinrude. 2. How high would you go with pedestal seats on the front are rear casting decks? I planned on getting the 11" swivel eze seat posts from walmart 3. How did you mount the front casting deck to the bow of the boat? Any help would be great as I can't wait to get mine set up for our summer up here come mid May. Keep up the good work I will be following your progress.


----------



## moberg12 (Feb 16, 2011)

Bassaholic said:


> Just got done with the pole holders/storage.



That rod rack is amazing!! I might have to copy that for my build 8)


----------



## arkansasnative (Feb 17, 2011)

man i had a boat like that my grandpa bought for me when i was younger but i could never find a trailer for it (pre-craiglslist era)... now i wish i had kept it! Those are tanks and look great when modded! the rod rack is a very nice touch too.


----------

